# What is the best position to play piano?



## Diogo

I have been playing piano for sometime but I've never asked this:

What is the best position to play piano?

Shall I put the piano's chair very hight, very low, with the same altitude as the keyboard?

Shall I seat myself really near the piano or not?

I don't know lots of this things but if anyone could give me some tips, I would thank that.


----------



## Krummhorn

I've always positioned myself so that the wrists are slightly elevated above the elbows when the hands are resting on the keyboard. 

As to horizontal position, what works best for me (since I'm 6'5", mostly in the legs) is to position the bench so that my ankles are slightly forward of my knees. 

The above may not be "proper technique", but due to my height, I have had to make some adjustments. I am primarily an organist, so the positioning for that instrument is quite different than that for the piano - I use the piano about equally, and do most of my organ practice at home on the piano.


----------

